# Question about Inox Tomcat



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone know why the Inox Tomcat is so much thicker than its blued counterpart? I have one of each and it seems odd.

Thanks! :?


----------



## GunCat (Feb 7, 2006)

It's thicker to make it more durable. Standard Tomcats can't take as many high pressure rounds I guess.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the stainless is thicker, and probably stronger - If I ever buy a Tomcat, that is the version I would buy. WHY is one smaller than the other, though. I do not know.

Beretta had a lot of problems w/ the initial batch of Tomcats, but worked the problems out. If the thicker gun was actually necessary, however, it seems like BOTH the blue and stainless versions would be the same size...


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks guys. i really prefer the looks of my Inox, but it is a little thick for a pocket gun.


----------

